# Bestehendes Programm bearbeiten



## BLaCkX (31. Jan 2006)

Hallo allerseits, 

ich habe folgendes Problem: Habe ein Java-Programm, welches ich erweitern will. Eigentlich ist alles dabei, was man braucht (Sourcecode etc.), nur weiß ich halt nicht genau, wie ich den modifizierten Src-Code kompilieren kann. Hab das noch nicht so ganz überrissen, wie es in größeren Projekten gemacht wird, da ja der Quellcode nicht mehr einfach in eine Datei geschmissen wird, sondern schön auf mehrere .java-Dateien aufgeteilt wird, die auch noch in Unterordner liegen etc. Weiters wird auch strukturiert nach /lib, /src, /class et.. Ich frag mich nun, wie der Entwickler es geschafft hat, dass in der ausführbaren .jar-Datei die selbe Struktur ist, wie im /src Ordner, nur dass statt der ganzen .java-Dateien die notwendigen .class-Dateien enthalten sind. 

Und wie kann ich nun die Quelldateien modifizieren und anschließend kompilieren .. so, dass eben die resultierenden .class-Dateien sich dann im /class-Ordner befinden und ich dann .jar-Datei neu erstellen kann. Ich denk mal das geht mit javac -d /pfad test.java!?

Auf den Punkt gebracht: Es ist ein typisches Java-Projekt mit die bekannten Ordner /src, /lib etc. Wie kann man nun am besten das Programm modifizieren und anschließend wieder zum Laufen bringen?

Hoffe ich hab mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt und danke im voraus! 

mfg BLaCkX


----------



## bygones (31. Jan 2006)

arbeite mit einer IDE - die macht das für dich ^^

ansonsten wäre z.b. Ant auch interessant bzw. du setzt dich mit den Optionen von javac auseinander.

im /lib Ordner liegen .jars die dein Programm nutzen wird, die haben nichts mit dem kompilieren deines programms zu tun


----------



## BLaCkX (31. Jan 2006)

Würd das zB mit Eclipse gehen? .. ALso kann man mit Eclipse ein bereits bestehendes projekt laden? .. 

und wegen den .jar-dateien .. die müssen ja auch irgendwie angegeben werden als externe quellen zu den eigentlichen jar-dateien oder .. 

beim kompilieren gibt er mi 100 fehler aus, weil er ja die ganzen anderen java dateien, die sich in unterordner beifnden, nicht finden kann .. 

aja und danke für die schnelle antwort


----------



## bygones (31. Jan 2006)

1. ja
2. benötigte jars sollten beim aufrufen des programms in den classpath hinzugefügt werden, nicht beim kompilieren
3. classpath checken


----------



## BLaCkX (31. Jan 2006)

aja das is ja beim ausführen! .. uff .. danke danke, bin heut bissal durcheinander .. 

werd mich halt noch weiter bemühen .. wenn nix dabei rauskommt, weiß ich, wo ich mich beschweren kann


----------



## BLaCkX (31. Jan 2006)

wie kann ich denn ein bestehendes projekt, wie oben erwähnt, in eclipse importieren? :-/ hab scho alles probiert, kommt nur blödsinn raus..


----------

